# What is this bike?



## schwinnman67 (Nov 7, 2021)

I won this in a raffle at the Old Bikes Club swap meet and trying to figure out what it was. 
I'm sure it was a midweight (has 26x2.125 tire on it and they rub the fender braces) and
is most likely 60's. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2021)

AMF based on the forward-facing rear fork ends and stars chain ring sprocket.


----------



## ogre (Nov 7, 2021)

Awesome sprocket!


----------



## Oilit (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm with @Archie Sturmer, it's AMF and I think "K" is 1960.


----------



## phantom (Nov 7, 2021)

I would say AMF as well from the sprocket. I also believe the front fender is mounted backwards.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, K = 1960.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 13, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> AMF based on the forward-facing rear fork ends and stars chain ring sprocket.





schwinnman67 said:


> I won this in a raffle at the Old Bikes Club swap meet and trying to figure out what it was.
> I'm sure it was a midweight (has 26x2.125 tire on it and they rub the fender braces) and
> is most likely 60's.
> 
> ...



Cool old Roadmaster.. So what are your plans for this bike? Nice score.. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help. 
I'm most likely going to donate it back to the Old Bikes Club in the spring and let them raffle it again.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 15, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks everyone for the help.
> I'm most likely going to donate it back to the Old Bikes Club in the spring and let them raffle it again.



OKay Crankshaft.. Thanks for sharing... Razin..


----------

